# What kind of distinct island aesthetics do you see / what are the most common genres of themed island?



## anne17 (Jun 3, 2020)

Major ones I can think of:
- Japanese City Island
- Cottage Core Island
Any main others you guys can think of (with example photos if you'd like!)


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 3, 2020)

The classic tropical island is another I’ve seen to be common so far.


----------



## ayeeprill (Jun 3, 2020)

Japanese-style island but more country themed is a big one on youtube.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 3, 2020)

I agree that the ones I'm seeing most are cottagecore, urban Japan and, my favorite, classic tropical. I am also seeing a style that I don't have a name for yet, where it feels really suburban. Like, lots of pavement everywhere, very compact neighborhoods, etc.


----------



## soomi (Jun 3, 2020)

Cottagecore is definitely popular! With lots of white flowers and extravagant orchards/farms. Fairycore is also a common one!


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes the japanese ones and the cottagecore seems to be the most popular ones, I don't blame them tho since those are really beautiful themes plus very accessible ones as ACNH has a lot of items that fit those themes lol I see myself adopting some cottagecore myself in my island so lol the aesthetic of those are great and I understand why they are popular, but I'd like to see more themes in the near future tho as the game progress and more items are introduced in the game


----------



## Feferily (Jun 3, 2020)

I’ve seen lots of spooky horror themed tours on YouTube! Not as many as cottagecore but it is it’s own very distinct style! I’m trying to combine that with a cutesy look but I’m always distracted with other things to do TwT


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Always the Asian and cottagecore, seeing some pastel as well.


----------



## mirukushake (Jun 3, 2020)

I follow mostly Japanese AC accounts and the big ones are retro Showa, white/pastel theme, and dark "natural"/woodsy.


----------



## Fye (Jun 3, 2020)

imperial japan was the only theme I saw on my youtube feed back when I first started, but after joining BTF I saw cottagecore and rainbow themes a lot more among the users. And on twitter I mainly follow Japanese users and most if not all of them have retro japan/showa themed ones, which makes sense given the furniture in the game

*actually I don't know if it was supposed to be imperial japan in all those youtube videos, but they were all  full of imperial fences and zen themed items


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

cottagecore and japanese themed islands are the main ones i’m seeing so far ;;


----------



## michan (Jun 3, 2020)

I think "trash" islands are kind of up and coming   

possibly medieval too with all the castles that people are making


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy (Jun 4, 2020)

Urban , Very Japanese, and Cottagecore are the most popular. 
I did see one Arabic town and it was amazing!


----------



## Mephala (Jun 4, 2020)

The theme I see everywhere when I do trades is just a kind of empty feeling surburban one? With overuse of pavements and compact neighbourhoods making islands not feel like animal crossing anymore. 

When I watch island tours on yt though everything is mainly japanese or forest themed. Forest themes are my favourites personally.

I'm trying to go for a forest mixed with jungle vibe instead of using tropical. Fan palms, leafy designs, red flowers, mossy stone features + dark dirth paths look pretty cool together.


----------



## Emzy (Jun 4, 2020)

Ive seen a few castle ones come up recently too!! Where they make their homes into a castle with silos etc


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 4, 2020)

i've seen lots of tropical, fantasy, and cottagecore islands, more so than any other type! i actually don't think i've visited any japanese themed ones except for my own


----------



## greenvoldemort (Jun 4, 2020)

cottage core and fairy core style islands!! and im not disappointed bc i love that aesthetic especially!! some people are so creative with this theme!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 4, 2020)

Forest
Cottage core
Horror
Pastel
White furniture 
Fancy like statutes waterfalls
Asian or Japan
Cosmic like star furniture 
Urban
Anime theme
Giant maze town
Tropical or resort 
Zen spa thing
FLOWER TOWN


----------

